# Great guitarmakers-luthiers lectures and workshops at Montreal Guitar Show



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

The Montreal Guitar Show is very happy to announce a great line up of lectures by top guitarmakers...

These events are offered for free to anyone attending the show!

GETTING STARTED IN LUTHERIE BY MASTER LUTHIER
CHARLES FOX

GOLDEN ERA INSTRUMENTS BY GUITAR EXPERT GEORGE GRUHN

VOICING AND DESIGN PRINCIPLES FOR ACOUSTIC AND CONCERT GUITARS BY MASTER LUTHIER GEORGE LOWDEN

ACOUSTIC ARCHTOP: RENEWING THE FORM (WE DON’T NEED NO STINKING MAGNETS!) BY MASTER LUTHIER KEN PARKER

THE MYTHOLOGY OF TONE BY MASTER LUTHIER JUHA RUOKANGAS

FUTURE PERSPECTIVES IN GUITARMAKING BY MASTER LUTHIER
TOM RIBBECKE WITH GUEST MICHAEL GURIAN

DYNAMICS OF THE COLLECTIBLE GUITAR MARKET BY GUITAR EXPERT
GEORGE GRUHN

AN INSIDER’S GUIDE TO THE CONTEMPORARY GUITAR BY MASTER LUTHIER CHARLES FOX

ANDY MCKEE & MICHAEL GREENFIELD: the making of Andy Mckee's guitar

CHARLIE HUNTER & JEFF TRAUGOTT : the making of Charlie Hunter's guitar


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

you should note wich workshop is about accoustic and wich one is about electric..

But overall sounds damn interessting. Hope i can make it this year.


----------

